
Myths Apple Is Using to Justify Their 30% Tax on Apps – Pavel Durov - duceum
https://telegra.ph/7-Myths-Apple-Is-Using-to-Justify-Their-30-Tax-on-Apps-07-27
======
wisemanwillhear
I struggle with some of the points here, but one thing is for certain. Any
business app that does not support _both_ Android and IOS is unlikely to gain
strong market share as Android and IOS together have a duopoly. The point that
IOS doesn't have a monopoly by itself doesn't seem to be enough in my mind. I
can't imagine that this is lost on antitrust regulators.

------
Solstinox
I like how some still characterize Apple's money pile as a weakness. The last
five months showed Apple's cash pile to be a wise choice in a world where most
businesses can't weather a few weeks of global perturbance without shaking tax
payers for loose change.

